# scope



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

I am looking to purchase a new scope for my 303 and I am looking at the bushnell legend and the simmons pro hunter .Can anyone tell me which would be the better scope to purchase


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My buddy had a ProHunter and it failed on the first time out.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Of the two you listed, Bushnell. Simmons just plain suck. I know that some people like them, I've had several, none of them worth the box they came in.

When it comes to optics don't go cheap. You'll be disappointed, and at some point you'll buy a better scope anyway. You will only waste the money you spent on the first cheap scope.

Look at Nikon, Sightron, Meuller, Burris etc.

huntin1


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have several Simmons scopes, the highest priced one was $89. Love them all, very good in low light and very clear


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I've had 1 simmons scope and its buried deep in the landfill, I have 2 bushnells that I like the reason I have them is inheritance with the guns, I agree dont go cheap on optics I realize money isn't always there for them but if possible save for a little while and spend a little more.


----------



## polarnewfie (Nov 10, 2007)

For a bit more than the legend, you can probably get yourself an Elite3200
and you wont need to upgrade again. If you cant raise the cash, go sell something on Ebay . I just sold a bunch of stuff and made 700 bucks. I havent even used the stuff in years. Just sittin around collecting dust. Then with the leftover cash, you can get your savage glass bedded, and some other spa treatments and then you can shoot with anyone at the range. MY 3200 is super clear in low light, easy to see when the glass gets wet, strong tube, excellent glass. Cant go wrong


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I wouldn't write off the Simmons so easily. I have several of them and have only had one fail on me so far. Granted they are all 22 mag series and are on 22 rimfires but they are bright, clear and hold up well. Just last week I purchased a Nikon Prostaff 2-7 to put on a Ruger 10/22 and was surprised that the Simmons 22 mag it will replace was actually a lot more clearer than the Nikon which cost twice as much. The Nikon is smaller and looks better though. The Elite3200 as mentioned is a good scope and I have one on a 17HMR that functions very well though for me eye relief is very critical. Might want to take a look at the Leupold Sportsman line. They are the low end of Leupold and a 3-9 can be bought at Wally World for around $200 with the 2-7 running a little lower.


----------

